# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Last van en kromme rug ligt dat aan spieren of zo?

## tim1992

ik heb last en en hele rare rug vind ik zelf, als ik helemaal recht sta dan is me buik en beetje naar vorigen en me billen staan dan naar achteren. Maar door dat ik dikke kleren draag kan ik dit en beetje verbergen maar kan ik hier aan wat veranderen door te trainen of zo? want wat me wel opvalt is als ik mijn buikspieren goed span dat me buik gewoon weer recht staat maar me billen niet. Ik durf het tegen niemand te zeggen om dat ik het best wel genant vind. Ik hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen want ik schaam me egt rot in de zomer om te lopen :Frown:

----------

